# Thoughts on Bell & Ross Hommage



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi guys, i am curious about your thoughts in fact of B&R Hommage watches........
I saw many out there in some shops and website....
In my city shop too.....

An Hommage for me it's a watch build with good components for a good overall quality but with a his own brand.....
Not a replica or a fake one...
A watch inspired by B&R but not another watch with only the name "B&R"
on it......
Clear?

An example it's the Revue Thommen sell or a Debaufre or a Capital (i hope to post soon a photo of this one).....
look at here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=82573&highlight=capital

Now i would like to know if a watch like those will be accepted or not by the Bell & Ross enthusiast...?
Thanks guys......

I cannot buy an original B&R due to my work....
I cannot buy a real B&R but i like so much the look.....

Thanks and sorry if i wasted your time....

:-!:-!:-!


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

ecalzo said:


> Hi guys, i am curious about your thoughts in fact of B&R Hommage watches........
> 
> Now i would like to know if a watch like those will be accepted or not by the Bell & Ross enthusiast...?
> 
> :-!:-!:-!


Who cares if _THEY_ accept it or not? It's not like you are in some kind of elite club just cause you own a certain watch. If you like it, then buy it and enjoy the heck out of it. Life is too short and this is supposed to be a fun hobby, so the heck with the watch snobs. - David


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

DMB said:


> Who cares if _THEY_ accept it or not? It's not like you are in some kind of elite club just cause you own a certain watch. If you like it, then buy it and enjoy the heck out of it. Life is too short and this is supposed to be a fun hobby, so the heck with the watch snobs. - David


great reply......
;-)


----------



## weavin (Sep 9, 2007)

The watches in your link certainly look more original than BR watches IMO (i.e. Sinn and now Breitling...:roll. And DMB nailed it, its what YOU think that matters. Good luck sir, I am sure you will find one that makes you happy!


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I agree with the posts above...who cares!?
I will say however, that if you are looking to be "accepted", an hommage is not going to work.
It's like showing up at a Ferrari show with a kit car.
Generally speaking Hommage watches are not accepted by enthusiasts because they are as what they are. Cheaper knock-offs.
Either way, if you like it buy it! If you want to be "accepted" get a B&R


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Watch_guy said:


> I agree with the posts above...who cares!?
> I will say however, that if you are looking to be "accepted", an hommage is not going to work.
> It's like showing up at a Ferrari show with a kit car.
> Generally speaking Hommage watches are not accepted by enthusiasts because they are as what they are. Cheaper knock-offs.


You're right 100%
an hommage will not work forever if someone wants to be accepted.......
but.....
i don't want to buy an hommage to be accepted by the B&R watch forum member...
it's impossible and unnatural......(like you told about the ferrari ;-)!)

I only wanted to know if a B&R owner hates or not or maybe don't cares of who will buy a B&R style watch with different brand on it....
like debaufre Revue ecc.. ecc.. 
i mean....not a fake one with only B&R sign on the dial....
but a B&R styled one.....



Watch_guy said:


> Either way, if you like it buy it! If you want to be "accepted" get a B&R


Right 100% another time.........
;-)
I would like to buy a real B&R but it's overpriced for my possibility..
so i will not be accepted because i cannot buy an original B&R...
anyway......... i like so much B&R watches and i will continue reading the forum without a B&R too...........
;-)


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

A homage is the most sincere form of flattery is it not? So im not sure one could hate a hommage. There is a big difference between a homage and a replica.. with that being said, some of the outlandish and crazy homages are just over the top and they miss the entire point of the initial BR01 design. Yes its big, but its a very simple desing exectued well, then wrap that huge chunk of steel up in PVD with a easy to read dial. The majority of the models are simple enough to avoid becoming just a fad. A simple design also lets a nice strap really stand out.


----------



## ecalzo (Oct 18, 2006)

Aqua Spearo said:


> A homage is the most sincere form of flattery is it not? So im not sure one could hate a hommage. There is a big difference between a homage and a replica.. with that being said, some of the outlandish and crazy homages are just over the top and they miss the entire point of the initial BR01 design. Yes its big, but its a very simple desing exectued well, then wrap that huge chunk of steel up in PVD with a easy to read dial. The majority of the models are simple enough to avoid becoming just a fad. A simple design also lets a nice strap really stand out.


i agree....
i like the B&R design...
i don't know if i will buy an hommage we will see....

at the end, if i will buy an hommage , t will not be a real B&R...
so......maybe ,if i will not be able to buy a real one , i will not buy neither an hommage one........
:think:


----------



## videokill (Dec 12, 2011)

i know this is an old post.. but after reading.. i wanna say that every time i wanted to buy a BR lookalike.. my gf (who could never understand my love for BR) would say this. " if u want a bell & ross.. get a bell & ross.. " so i saved and got myself one... its 2011.. and man are there many hommages.. and its not about being accepted or what ppl think about u. Its about how u feel when u got a watch u like on ur wrist. period.


----------



## Jrule (Nov 5, 2011)

If you want a good looking B&R homage check out Tao International on google, The Tao store


----------



## WorldTraveller (Apr 3, 2012)

videokill said:


> i know this is an old post.. but after reading.. i wanna say that every time i wanted to buy a BR lookalike.. my gf (who could never understand my love for BR) would say this. " if u want a bell & ross.. get a bell & ross.. " so i saved and got myself one... its 2011.. and man are there many hommages.. and its not about being accepted or what ppl think about u. Its about how u feel when u got a watch u like on ur wrist. period.


Exactly |>.


----------



## jmp909 (Oct 25, 2011)

Go for it. They are probably made from the same parts and the same ETA movements anyway.



ecalzo said:


> Hi guys, i am curious about your thoughts in fact of B&R Hommage watches........
> I saw many out there in some shops and website....
> In my city shop too.....
> 
> ...


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

jmp909 said:


> Go for it. They are probably made from the same parts and the same ETA movements anyway.


....if you go to www.bellross.com , it explains the history, origins and indeed WHERE the watches are made.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

Homage means to respect a brand. How is making a knockoff of a B&R paying respect to B&R? If you personally respect B&R, then save your money and buy one.

If you can't afford it, then look to original designs that are in your price range.


----------

